# Monitorização Teleconexões ENSO/NAO/AO/PDO/MJO/etc - 2009



## Vince (2 Jan 2009 às 13:13)

Tópico de monitorização e discussão de ciclos, padrões e teleconexões em 2009


*Links úteis:*


*ENSO - El Nino-Oscilação Sul*
 NOOA Climate Prediction Center - El Niño / Southern Oscillation (ENSO)
 BOM Australia Seasonal Outlooks ENSO Wrap-Up


*NAO - Oscilação Atlântico Norte*
 NOAA Climate Prediction Center - NAO (North Atlantic Oscillation)
 North Atlantic Oscillation
 The Arctic Oscillation (AO) and the North Atlantic Oscillation (NAO)
 North Atlantic Oscillation


*AO - Oscilação Ártico*
 Climate Prediction Center - Arctic Oscillation
 The Arctic Oscillation (AO) and the North Atlantic Oscillation (NAO)
 Arctic Oscillation (AO) time series


*AAO Oscilação Antártica*
 Antarctic Oscillation - Climate Prediction Center


*PNA Padrão Pacífico-América do Norte*
 Climate Prediction Center - Pacific/North American Pattern



*MJO Oscilação Madden Julian*
 Climate Prediction Center - Madden Julian Oscillation
 Wikipedia Madden–Julian oscillation


----------



## Vince (2 Fev 2009 às 15:18)

Desde Dezembro que o Pacifico tem apresentando condições de água fria características de uma La Ninã.  



> Atmospheric and oceanic conditions reflect La Niña.
> Negative equatorial SST anomalies persist across the central and east-central Pacific Ocean.
> Based on recent trends in the observations and model forecasts, La Niña conditions are likely to continue into Northern Hemisphere Spring 2009.
> 
> http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/analysis_monitoring/lanina/enso_evolution-status-fcsts-web.ppt



É de referir que as condições tem que persistir mais algum tempo para se considerar que existe uma La Ninã. Se tal ocorresse e como a anterior terminou em Maio/Junho do ano passado teríamos duas La Ninãs consecutivas o que é um evento bastante raro, desde 1950 apenas sucedeu duas vezes, a última foi a La Nina JJA-1998/MJJ-2000 a que se seguiu a de SON-2000/JFM-2001.

Há no entanto sinais contraditórios, apesar das condições La Ninã desde Dezembro nas últimas semanas os ventos alísios na região do ENSO estão muito fracos o que aquece a água superficial (ou não arrefece por ausência de upwelling) tendo-se formado assim uma onda de Kelvin que se move do oeste para o leste do Pacífico (que até costuma ser prenúncio de El Nino) podendo pelo menos neutralizar as condições actuais típicas de La Ninã, pelo que talvez ainda esteja tudo em aberto.


----------



## Vince (2 Mar 2009 às 20:10)

Relativamente ao ENSO continuamos na mesma, com a agua a manter-se fria mas com alguns indicadores a apontarem mais para uma fase neutra do que uma La Nina consistente e dificilmente trará um Nino antes do Outono.



> *Slow Warming of Pacific Temperatures Most Likely in Autumn*
> Summary
> The cool Pacific Ocean sea surface temperatures (SST) and some other aspects of La Niña-like conditions have persisted through February, although most indicators are neutral. The Trade winds in the western Pacific are stronger than normal and the SOI increased in February to a 30-day average value of +15 on 28 February, both indicative of an enhanced Walker circulation. Sub-surface waters are warming across the basin, with weak cool waters in the east but warming water in the west. Our ENSO Wrap-up has more details.
> 
> ...






*Ensemble para a região 3.4*


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Mar 2009 às 20:38)

Vince disse:


> Relativamente ao ENSO continuamos na mesma, com a agua a manter-se fria mas com alguns indicadores a apontarem mais para uma fase neutra do que uma La Nina consistente e dificilmente trará um Nino antes do Outono.



Interessante que o borda d'água preve que o nosso Outono vá ser bastante chuvoso


----------



## Fernandobrasil (9 Mar 2009 às 17:42)

Eu creio que o modelo CFS sofrera ajustes na próxima atualização:






NOAA 03/09/2009 ……….NOAA 03/02/2009
Niño 4……. -0.6ºC…………Niño 4………. -0.6ºC
Niño 3.4…. -0.6ºC…………Niño 3.4……..-0.5ºC
Niño 3…….. -0.7ºC………..Niño 3………..-0.3ºC
Niño1+2…… 0.3ºC………..Niño1+2…….. 0.4ºC

Abraços:


----------



## Fernandobrasil (12 Mar 2009 às 16:44)

A foto acima confirma também fortalecimento da PDO:

2008 out.........-1,76
2008 nov.........-1,25
2008 dez.........-0,87
2009 jan..........–1,40
2009 fev..........–1,55

Portanto na próxima atualização já devemos ter um novo fortalecimento da La-Niña.


----------



## Vince (12 Mar 2009 às 17:20)

É realmente curioso o arrefecimento que se deu na NINO 3. 






Vamos ver se se mantém ou reverte nas próximas semanas.


----------



## stormy (13 Mar 2009 às 17:52)

Vince disse:


> É realmente curioso o arrefecimento que se deu na NINO 3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



e as temperaturas nas areas da siberia e canada estao muito baixas.......
realmente esse arrefecimento foi significativoque consequencias terá no clima global....?


----------



## Vince (16 Abr 2009 às 14:34)

O Pacífico tropical tem vindo gradualmente a neutralizar nas regiões Nino, uma Nina "reloaded" parece cada vez menos provável.







A nível de modelos do CPC, o ensemble parece mais consistente e antecipar mesmo condições El Nino (fracas) de Setembro já para Julho.







*O relatório do BOM *
(notar que Inverno deles é o nosso Verão)



> Australians Mid April Update of ENSO
> 
> Details
> The SST across the central and eastern tropical Pacific has been warming since February. When averaged over the month of March some cool SST anomalies are still evident across the central and eastern equatorial Pacific. However, steady warming in the last four weeks has seen the weak cool anomalies disappear, with the equatorial Pacific SST currently near normal. The monthly NINO indices for March were –0.4°C, –0.2°C and –0.4°C for NINO3, NINO4 and NINO3.4 respectively.
> ...


----------



## belem (10 Jul 2009 às 02:38)

*El Niño de volta*

Estava a consultar o agroportal quando vi isto:


http://www.agroportal.pt/x/agronoticias/2009/07/10a.htm


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Jul 2009 às 22:47)

*Re: El Niño de volta*

*El Niño inicia-se e espera-se que se mantenha até 2010*

A NOAA (National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration) anunciou o inicio do El Niño, um fenómeno climático com influência significativa no clima global e nas condições oceânicas.

O El Niño, que se caracteriza como um aquecimento ciclico das águas do Oceano Pacífico tropical, ocorre em média a cada 2 a 5 anos e permanece normalmente durante 12 meses.

Segundo a NOAA, espera-se que o El Niño continue a desenvolver-se nos próximos meses, com possibilidade de fortalecimento. É igualmente expectável que o fenómeno dure até ao Inverno de 2009/2010 do Hemisfério Norte.

Fonte: IM

Que influência terá o El Nino em Portugal será que vai trazer chuva intensa ou o prolongamento da seca?


----------



## Vince (10 Jul 2009 às 23:43)

A NOAA anunciou ontem a chegada do El Niño. Já estava previsto há bastante tempo, como podem ver em mensagens anteriores deste tópico e no do fórum do tempo tropical, os modelos portaram-se muito bem desta vez  



> *El Niño Arrives; Expected to Persist through Winter 2009-10*
> July 9, 2009
> 
> NOAA scientists today announced the arrival of El Niño, a climate phenomenon with a significant influence on global weather, ocean conditions and marine fisheries. El Niño, the periodic warming of central and eastern tropical Pacific waters, occurs on average every two to five years and typically lasts about 12 months.
> ...




No entanto, ao contrário do que se possa pensar lendo o comunicado da NOAA e as notícias que já circulam nos Media, *nós ainda não estamos* num «El Niño». 

Aproveito mais uma vez para esclarecer esta questão, e se calhar a NOAA também deveria ter explicado melhor no seu comunicado  um evento El Niño ou La Niña só é considerado um evento efectivo se a média móvel de 3 meses (da anomalia abaixo/acima dos -0,5ºC ou +0,5ºC) persistir durante pelo menos 5 meses.

Tal como no final do ano passado e início deste ano aqui expliquei que não existia uma «La Niña», mas apenas «condições La Niña» de "Nov-Dez-Jan" 2008 a "Fev-Mar-Abr" 2009, para já agora também *não existe* um «El Niño». 

Olhemos para esta tabela:







Por exemplo, de "Nov-Dez-Jan" a "Feb-Mar-Abr" 2008/2009 tivemos condições La Niña (uma anomalia abaixo dos -0,5ºC), mas oficialmente não houve La Niña pois foram apenas 4 meses consecutivos, teria sido necessário mais um 5º mês, ou seja, que a média móvel de "Mar-Abr-Mai" também tivesse tido uma anomalia negativa inferior a -0,5ºC, o que não aconteceu, esta foi de -0,1ºC.


Regressando ao muito provável El Niño actual, só no final deste mês de Julho teremos a primeira média móvel de 3 meses (Maio-Junho-Julho) com anomalia das cinco necessárias para se considerar o evento um El Niño. Pelo que oficialmente apenas no final de Novembro com os dados da média das anomalias de Setembro/Outubro/Novembro, poderemos oficialmente considerar o evento como o «El Niño», isto se a anomalia positiva persistir conforme está previsto pelos modelos.


As previsões assim apontam para tal, a apontar para um El Ninõ a persistir até ao Inverno, e até aqui as previsões tem-se portado bem, mas não esquecer que são previsões.... sempre sujeitas às incertezas do costume.







Mas para já não temos um El Niño, apenas condições El Niño.


----------



## Vince (10 Jul 2009 às 23:55)

*Re: El Niño de volta*

Há um tópico específico para este assunto:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climat...ao-ao-pdo-mjo-etc-2009-a-3039.html#post152726


----------



## belem (11 Jul 2009 às 16:51)

*Re: El Niño de volta*



Vince disse:


> Há um tópico específico para este assunto:
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climat...ao-ao-pdo-mjo-etc-2009-a-3039.html#post152726



Interessante.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Jul 2009 às 10:57)

*Re: El Niño de volta*

O El niño costuma ter muita influência em Portugal?


----------



## Aurélio (13 Jul 2009 às 22:38)

*Relação Clima da Europa com El Nino / La Nina !!*

Olá Boa noite ... resolvi escrever neste tópico porque tenho curiosidade da relação entre o Fenomeno La Nina / El NINO com o clima da Europa, e quais os efeitos que causa no nosso clima europeu.

Há tempos li que o La Nina provoca um clima com precipitações acima do normal na Europa do Norte e um clima bastante mais seco no mediterrâneo, isto claro nos meses que deveriam ser supostamente chuvosos !!

Ora bem nos ultimos anos o La Nina tem estado bastante activo tendo o nosso clima dos ultimos anos bastante mais secos que o normal.

O El Nino tem estado bastante mais ausente salvo erros desde 98, e agora diz-se que está surgindo intensificando nos proximos anos até ao nosso Inverno de 2010. Qual o efeito que terá no nosso clima não se conhecendo ainda a sua intensidade???

Um extracto tirado do site do IM:
"A NOAA (National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration) anunciou o inicio do El Niño, um fenómeno climático com influência significativa no clima global e nas condições oceânicas.

O El Niño, que se caracteriza como um aquecimento ciclico das águas do Oceano Pacífico tropical, ocorre em média a cada 2 a 5 anos e permanece normalmente durante 12 meses.

Segundo a NOAA, espera-se que o El Niño continue a desenvolver-se nos próximos meses, com possibilidade de fortalecimento. É igualmente expectável que o fenómeno dure até ao Inverno de 2009/2010 do Hemisfério Norte."

Só agora vi que existe um tópico ... desculpem !!


----------



## Vince (13 Jul 2009 às 22:59)

Não existe uma relação comprovada do El Nino com o tempo em Portugal por exemplo. A influência do El Nino sempre foi na Europa muito difuso a nível geral , pois a variabilidade de outros factores sempre se sobrepuseram às influências deste fenómeno do Pacífico.

Mas atendendo à natureza de sistema caótico mas sempre interligado que é o clima, influências haverá sempre.
Se não estou em erro, para breve até estará para sair uma tese/estudo português sobre o assunto.


----------



## psm (13 Jul 2009 às 23:00)

Do muito pouco que sei, é que influencia a trajéctória do jet stream no Pacifico, mas como ele actua aqui  na Europa é um enigma.


----------



## Agreste (14 Jul 2009 às 23:01)

A única influência que encontro é baseada na estatística. Anos de El Niño bem definidos resultam em Outonos quentes e chuvosos e Invernos tépidos e secos. Aos anos de La Niñas bem definidas resultam em Outonos tépidos e secos e Invernos frios e particularmente chuvosos. Mas há combinações que não funcionam bem. O ano de 2004-2005 como sabemos marcou pela ausência total de precipitação durante quase 12 meses apesar de ser um El Niño. E além disso há a imprevisibilidade das coisas. Basta ver que o ano de 1997 foi um dos maiores El Niños desde que há registos (eu cheguei a ver chover granizo no Algarve em Junho) e no ano seguinte passamos para uma La Niña bem definida onde pela 1ª vez ocorreram 4 ciclones tropicais no Atlântico simultaneamente...


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Ago 2009 às 00:45)

*"La niña" - efeitos em Portugal e maior pluviosidade*

Parece que estamos numa fase de emergência do fenómeno contrário ao "El Niño", o chamado "La niña".
Não direi que haja um associação causa-efeito entre a chegada da "la niña" em Portugal, mas talvez possa pensar nisso...

Normalmente com a chegada deste fenómeno há menor actividade dos furacões no atlântico - será pela temperatura do mar descer ou qual o fenómeno que estará na génese? Será que condiciona a chamada corrente do golfo a correr mais afastada da América do norte e a aproximar-se da nossa plataforma continental?
Sinceramente não tenho dados sobre isto e por vezes são de difícil busca - talvez alguns dos que cá estão saberão alguma coisa que me possa ajudar. Se calhar algo ou tudo o que escrevi não fará sentido...mas para isso conto com alguma luz daqueles que sabem mais que eu.

A questão é esta: se porventura o que afirmei está correcto -:assobio:- isso não poderá provocar um aumento da pluviosidade em Portugal continental e ilhas? Um oceano mais quente não poderá ajudar à formação de depressões que nos afectem mais directamente ao contrário do que tem acontecido nos últimos anos em que elas se geram mais a oeste e a norte? Será que o próximo outono-inverno poderá ser mais húmido atendendo ao aproximar da intensificação do fenómeno "la niña"?

Desculpem colocar tantos "???" mas é a forma de me expressar com tantas dúvidas...obrigado pela atenção (e pela paciência)


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Ago 2009 às 05:50)

*Re: "La niña" - efeitos em Portugal e maior pluviosidade*

O Instituto de Meteorologia anunciou no dia 25 de Agosto o seguinte:

*"Possibilidade de ocorrência El Niño no final de 2009
2009-08-25 (IM)

As condições da temperatura da superfície do mar na região tropical do Oceano Pacífico continuam a ser consideradas perto do valor neutro nesta altura, sem sinal de condições quer de El Niño quer de La Niña.

No entanto, alterações recentes nas condições da interacção oceano/atmosfera, conjuntamente com inúmeras projecções de modelos numéricos, sugerem um possível desenvolvimento do fenómeno El Niño no final de 2009. Apesar de não haver certezas da sua ocorrência, a situação actual no Pacífico pressupõe uma monitorização cuidada durante os próximos meses por forma a identificar sinais mais precisos que possam indicar o desenvolvimento do fenómeno El Niño.

Com base nos dados actuais, o fenómeno La Niña dificilmente ocorrerá, havendo uma possibilidade de ocorrer o fenómeno El Niño."*

Parece que então a "La niña" não se formará e assim lá se vai o que considerei no primeiro post. Mas gostaria de saber se afinal pode ou não haver um fundo de razão em relação ao que escrevi...


----------



## Vince (26 Ago 2009 às 09:27)

*Re: "La niña" - efeitos em Portugal e maior pluviosidade*



Aristocrata disse:


> Parece que então a "La niña" não se formará e assim lá se vai o que considerei no primeiro post. Mas gostaria de saber se afinal pode ou não haver um fundo de razão em relação ao que escrevi...



Aristocrata, movi o teu tópico para aqui que é onde se discute o ENSO e já se discutiu mais vezes o que referes, não vale a pena haver outro tópico sobre o assunto.

Como podes verificar na página anterior, estamos actualmente em condições El Nino, uma La Nina tivemos entre ASO/2007 e AMJ/2008 e depois tivemos novamente condições La Nina nos últimos meses do ano passado que se mantiveram até ao início deste ano, sem ser uma La Nina efectiva. Na página anterior também está a explicação da diferença de conceitos entre "condições" e El Nino ou La Nina efectiva.





Aristocrata disse:


> *Possibilidade de ocorrência El Niño no final de 2009*
> 2009-08-25 (IM)
> 
> As condições da temperatura da superfície do mar na região tropical do Oceano Pacífico continuam a ser consideradas perto do valor neutro nesta altura, sem sinal de condições quer de El Niño quer de La Niña.



Não concordo com este parágrafo do IM, penso tratar-se de uma gralha pois até é contraditório. Se está perto do neutro quer dizer que não está neutro (já quase pareço a Lilly Caneças com o "estar vivo é o contrário de estar morto") e que existem portanto condições que são actualmente El Nino.

Efectivamente são condições El Nino fracas, perto do Neutro, mas mantém-se a anomalia acima dos +0,5ºC, portanto condições El Nino e não neutras. Talvez esteja é hesitante em se estabelecer com mais força e abaixo das previsões de há uns meses.

*
Última semana: (actualização de 24 de Agosto)*



> •El Niño is present across the equatorial Pacific Ocean.
> •Sea surface temperatures (SST) remain +0.5 to +1.5 above-average across much of the equatorial Pacific Ocean.
> •Current observations and dynamical model forecasts indicate ElNiño is expected to strengthen and last through Northern Hemisphere winter 2009-10.
> 
> ...





As previsões mantém-se consistentes para o El Nino, com o pico à partida a ser no trimestre Novembro/Dezembro/Janeiro. 
Mas se observarem, no 1º gráfico nota-se ali uma curva meio estranha entre a anomalia verificada e a prevista que parece mais ou menos uma "hesitação". Aguardemos pelas próximas semanas a ver como evolui.
















Aristocrata disse:


> Parece que estamos numa fase de emergência do fenómeno contrário ao "El Niño", o chamado "La niña".
> Normalmente com a chegada deste fenómeno há menor actividade dos furacões no atlântico - será pela temperatura do mar descer ou qual o fenómeno que estará na génese? Será que condiciona a chamada corrente do golfo a correr mais afastada da América do norte e a aproximar-se da nossa plataforma continental?



A relação entre o ENSO e os furacões depende do local. No Atlântico é o contrário do que afirmaste, o El Nino aqui é que está associado a menos furacões devido à circulação atmosférica que provoca um aumento do windshear no Atlântico tropical:



> For many years, meteorologists have known that ENSO strongly affects tropical cyclone activity around the world. In some basins, El Niño events increase tropical cyclone activity (e.g., the central North Pacific near Hawaii, the South Paci fic, and the Northwest Pacific between 160 E and the Dateline) (Chan 1985; Chu and Wang 1997; Lander 1994). Tropical cyclone activity decreases in other basins (e.g., the Atlantic, the Northwest Pacific west of 160 E, and the Australian region) (Nicholls 1979; Revelle and Goulter 1986; Gray 1984). La Niña events typically bring opposite conditions. Hurricane activity in the Atlantic basin is affected by ENSO remotely through changes in the Atlantic atmospheric circulation, largely through the vert ical shear wind profile. During El Niño events, increased vertical shear is primarily due to increases in the climatological westerly winds in the upper troposphere (and reduced westerlies and shear during La Niña) (Gray 1984a; Shapiro 1987) . The larger (smaller) vertical shear accompanying El Niño (La Niña) events contributes directly to decreased (increased) numbers of Atlantic tropical storms and hurricanes.
> 
> http://www.aoml.noaa.gov/hrd/Landsea/lanina/


----------



## Vince (26 Ago 2009 às 10:18)

Voltando ao assunto El Nino/La Nina e Portugal, como já foi referido anteriormente, a sua influência é difusa/sinal fraco, mas há alguma. Por exemplo este artigo que encontrei fala de Invernos mais secos no SW da Europa devido ao stormtrack mais a norte em anos La Nina. Resta saber como isto se articula com a Oscilação Atlântico Norte, pois esta pode perfeitamente ter ou não um sinal contrário a isso. Se há um sinal forte do NAO contraditório com este do El Nino (que é um sinal fraco na Europa)  parece-me que as influências do fenómeno acabam muito diluídas e variam bastante conforme as restantes condições.




> *Does El Niño have an influence on the climate in Europe?*
> 
> Whilst the influence of El Niño on many regions of the Earth, particularly the tropical latitudes, has been demonstrated (for example, higher rainfall in parts of South America and drought in south-east Asia, see figure 5), the long-term effects on Europe are still not clear.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Ago 2009 às 11:14)

Obrigado *Vince* pelas tuas respostas.
É curioso que muitas vezes somos como que "enganados" pelo que se vai escrevendo por aí - há dados contraditórios, mesmo provenientes de organismos oficiais. E como tal surgem-me estas dúvidas. É caso para dizer: ler, reler, debater e depois tirar conclusões. É que tirar conclusões imediatas de artigos científicos que vão saindo um pouco por todo o lado pode não ser a melhor forma de adquirir conhecimento - e para isso temos estes espaços de debate aqui no fórum.
Obrigado


----------



## Aurélio (28 Ago 2009 às 11:59)

Aristocrata disse:


> Obrigado *Vince* pelas tuas respostas.
> É curioso que muitas vezes somos como que "enganados" pelo que se vai escrevendo por aí - há dados contraditórios, mesmo provenientes de organismos oficiais. E como tal surgem-me estas dúvidas. É caso para dizer: ler, reler, debater e depois tirar conclusões. É que tirar conclusões imediatas de artigos científicos que vão saindo um pouco por todo o lado pode não ser a melhor forma de adquirir conhecimento - e para isso temos estes espaços de debate aqui no fórum.
> Obrigado



Se nos anos de El Nino não parece conclusivo sobre os efeitos do El-Nino na Europa a mim parece-me mais claro que quando existe La Nina o Mediterraneo nomeadamente a peninsula Ibérica tem secas mais frequentes !!
Contudo existem outras variantes em causa dado que não é "Regra Geral" para todos os casos !!
Mas que influencia .. lá isso Influencia pelo menos o La Nina !!

Como o El Nino afecta fortemente a America do Norte isso pode influenciar tb a Europa ou (não)???????????????
Existem depois outros factores em conjugação !!

mas então se não for nem um nem outro ... o que influencia? o NAO? E o que origina um forte NAO? O que faz com que possa existir mais depressões a Sudoeste de Portugal ou da Europa??????????


----------



## Aurélio (7 Out 2009 às 16:07)

Boa tarde ... 
Não sendo o tópico apropriado e porque alguém aqui falou em seca nos proximos meses, venho aqui recomendar não tanto um site, mas sim o que está lá escrito nele que estabelece uma relação entre o El NINo e sua força/Fraqueza e o NAO !!
Nesse site diz que o factor Sol também tem um papel importante e o facto de termos um NAO + ou NAO - dependerá da força do El Nino e do seu momento angular 
Deixo o link para quem perceba do assunto que não é o meu caso, confesso:
http://www.netweather.tv/forum/topic...0/page__st__51


----------



## Agreste (28 Nov 2009 às 11:30)

Bem... parece que o Índice NAO vai a caminho do valor mais baixo dos últimos 4 meses... Veremos se estamos do lado certo do tempo frio porque a chuva parece ter vindo para ficar...


----------



## Aurélio (28 Nov 2009 às 15:18)

Sim é verdade ... Agreste !!
Ainda não tinha visto possibilidade de NAO tão baixos este ano ainda, mesmo no inicio de Outubro o máximo que teve de possibilidade de atingir foi -1.
Agora passados dois meses os modelos estão a modelar possibilidade do NAO atingir valores de -2 ou menos (abaixo de -2). 
Os passos estão a ser dados .... vai devagarinho, mas havemos de chegar lá !!!


----------



## Rog (3 Dez 2009 às 12:43)

O El Niño neste momento tem uma intensidade moderada, e deverá segundo os modelos, manter-se pelo menos até Janeiro/Fevereiro 2010. 













> ENSO Update
> 19 November 2009
> Summary
> El Niño conditions are strengthening in the equatorial Pacific. For the Nov-Jan and Dec-Feb seasons there is an approximately 95% probability of maintaining El Niño conditions. Probabilities for El Niño stay at or above 90% through the Feb-Apr season, decreasing to 55% by Apr-Jun season and to the climatological probability of 25% by the Jul-Sep season.
> ...


----------



## Fernandobrasil (24 Fev 2010 às 14:46)

Eu vejo assim:

As condições de ENSO (especialmente Niño 3.4) são refletidas na temperatura global com um atraso de 3 a 5 meses...preferencialmente 4 meses. ponderadamente a 40%

O Hemisfério Norte responde de forma mais adequada a esta teleconexão.

Então, Acho razoável que para Portugal seja "prever" que os próximos 4 meses mantenham temperaturas de 0,5 a 1ºC acima das médias normais.

Abraços


----------

